# nib tuning



## Smitty37 (Feb 5, 2013)

Where would one go to get information about tuning fountain pen nibs?  Specifically 5MM medium point nibs if that makes any difference.


----------



## jmbaker79 (Feb 5, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> Where would one go to get information about tuning fountain pen nibs?  Specifically 5MM medium point nibs if that makes any difference.



Hey Smitty, there is some good info here! Also check out the behind the nib series by Lou Metcalf.... here This is just a start but he covers all sorts of things FP Related...Hope that helps!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 5, 2013)

Plus one on Lou's series of articles.


----------



## monophoto (Feb 5, 2013)

There are a number of web resources to consider:

Richard Binder's web site includes extensive reference material addressing a wide variety of topics on pen history and pen maintenance.

Brian Goulet has some reference material and videos on his sites, GouletPens.com and Inknouvou.com


For a different point of view, check out Steven Brown (SBRE Brown), a Dutch graduate student and pen expert.

Pen Addict is a web site and podcast that discusses a range of topics on all kinds of pens, not just fountain pens.

And finally, there is Fountain Pen Network, a forum and resource for pen collectors that also has subforums on pen maintenance and pen making.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 5, 2013)

If you're really serious about getting into this, I would make an investment and have one of the top nibmeisters in the country do one for you.  That way you will have a standard of excellence and a guide to what can be done.

John Mottishaw, Mike Masuyama, Pendleton Brown, and Greg Minuskin all come to mind.  They are generally regarded as the best.  Richard Binder is up there as well, but I don't think he does nib work outside of his sales anymore.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 5, 2013)

I am not getting into it myself except I do get fountain pens in my collection, mostly they are kit pens that come with stock nibs and some (same kit) write much better than others.  They should all write pretty much the same since they're all using the same components.  Hence I might be changing and/or adjusting nibs in a minor way.  I have no need to become a master nib tuner.

The other reason is I sell some fountain pen kits and get questions from customers since I can't answer many of them myself I am looking for where to point them.  They will be beginning fountain pen turners or they wouldn't need to be asking the kind of questions they ask, if they were experienced with fountain pens they'd either already know the answers or where to find out.


----------

